# I would like to live/work in USA for 12 months..



## millie76 (Jul 14, 2008)

I am a qualified mental health nurse with over 6 years experience. Since I qualified I have only worked for one Trust. I am not dual qualified and I know this will affect my chances of working as a RMN in America.

Was wondering whether anyone had any thoughts, if I decided to go and not do nursing, could I do temp secretarial work instead? Or is there a chance to work in the mental health field?

Advice appreciated.
Thanks
Millie


----------



## tomben (Dec 31, 2008)

millie76 said:


> I am a qualified mental health nurse with over 6 years experience. Since I qualified I have only worked for one Trust. I am not dual qualified and I know this will affect my chances of working as a RMN in America.
> 
> Was wondering whether anyone had any thoughts, if I decided to go and not do nursing, could I do temp secretarial work instead? Or is there a chance to work in the mental health field?
> 
> ...


Nursing requirements vary by state, you need to check with the states board of nursing.
Generally step 1 is to have your current qualifications assessed and approved by the CGFNS CGFNS International which takes several months. Then you will need to study and take the NCLEX exam first. You can't be a registered nurse in the US until you pass that. 
Most US hospitals do have travel nurses hired through an agency. You might want to look for an agency in the UK to help you out, they can offer H1-C visa guidance and even pay for your applications and test fees but will be taking it back out of your pay check. 

You can't do temp secretarial work instead. You will only get a position based on your professional nursing qualifications. As you are only available for 12 months i doubt any agency or employer will bother with you as they will generally want a minimum of 36 months.


----------



## American Guy (Aug 27, 2008)

tomben said:


> Nursing requirements vary by state, you need to check with the states board of nursing.
> Generally step 1 is to have your current qualifications assessed and approved by the CGFNS CGFNS International which takes several months. Then you will need to study and take the NCLEX exam first. You can't be a registered nurse in the US until you pass that.
> Most US hospitals do have travel nurses hired through an agency. You might want to look for an agency in the UK to help you out, they can offer H1-C visa guidance and even pay for your applications and test fees but will be taking it back out of your pay check.
> 
> You can't do temp secretarial work instead. You will only get a position based on your professional nursing qualifications. As you are only available for 12 months i doubt any agency or employer will bother with you as they will generally want a minimum of 36 months.


This is exactly correct - you can only get a position based upon nursing qualifications. You cannot just take "any" job that you'd like. Further, as nurses are being laid-off by the thousands here in the US right now, you won't find a job anyway, and no placement agency is going to accept you for only a 12 month stay.

You should stay where you are if your plans are as stated.


----------



## xarp (Feb 18, 2009)

American Guy said:


> This is exactly correct - you can only get a position based upon nursing qualifications. You cannot just take "any" job that you'd like. Further, as nurses are being laid-off by the thousands here in the US right now, you won't find a job anyway, and no placement agency is going to accept you for only a 12 month stay.
> 
> You should stay where you are if your plans are as stated.


Yep, I am afraid it will be hard now due to the economic situation... ;o(


----------

